# Swamp Rabbit Hunting in West Tennessee



## Mohunter (Mar 1, 2012)

Ahhhh  my new found favorite = Swamp Rabbit hunting. Nothing can compare to it. Nothing!

What an awesome weekend in west tennesse with my good friend randol. I was fortunate to hunt swamp rabbits with randol last season and had an absolute blast. This season we did it again. Started off early saturday morning loaded up all the hounds and gear and off we went. This time around Brian joined us who had never been swamp rabbit hunting before. His brother came with me last season and thats all we've been talking about since. We're just amazed at how much fun it is to hunt those big ol rabbits in the swamps. So this time around we got him to join us for the a weekend of fun in the swamps. 

Last time around it was dry dry dry down in the bottoms, but the dogs still pounded hard. This time around there was nothing but water, and more water down in the bottoms. Which i think made it even more fun. A good pair of rubber boots is a must down in the swamps. We were in ankle deep water no matter where you step foot and in some places it was deeper. 

Didn't take but a few minutes for the first swamp to get up and run jumped by my dog leah. Races were pretty much non-stop all morning long with several doubles up at the same time. We had split runs we had out of hearing runs we had runs that lasted in upwards of 40 minutes or so. Heck we had one swamper swim across a good sized creek. You just never know what you'll get into out swamper hunting. 

We managed to get tons of great footage and tons of great pictures. I hope you all enjoy the video coverage we got as we tried our hardest to capture the weekend of fun. 

I'll let the video and pictures tell the rest of the story. You'll want to watch these videos because they are action filled. Probably one of my better hunting videos.













here is my butkus male. his name is Tracking Duke. Been doing a nice job for me so far. I'm happy with him. 






randol with the first kill of the morning











rabbit in the hole





















do you see the swamper?


----------



## daddy ron (Mar 1, 2012)

mo that was a good hunt and some big rabbits


----------



## DeucesWild (Mar 1, 2012)

Great video and awesome hunt


----------



## rob keck (Mar 1, 2012)

mo you like them old buck rabbits....thats my style right there...great hunt


----------



## jaybryantrn2007 (Mar 1, 2012)

Great hunt.


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Mar 1, 2012)

Great hunt and great video of the hunt! Boy i wish the spots i had for hunting swampers had open swamp like that place!!!!


----------



## goose buster (Mar 1, 2012)

Awesome video and hunt.Good pack of dogs there.


----------



## Cottontail (Mar 1, 2012)

That was a good video and great hunt when you can kill a bunch of buck rabbits!!


----------



## mlandrum (Mar 1, 2012)

First Class hunt and Video-------" GO BLUE "


----------



## mjadams (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey man,

Awesome video...i just sent you a pm with a question.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## canecutter1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Great hunt, good looking spot to hunt


----------



## bluetickdog (Mar 1, 2012)

Enjoyed videos    some big swampers


----------



## p&y finally (Mar 1, 2012)

Great hunt Mo!
You was quick with the camera to get a picture of that running rabbit


----------



## yonceyboy (Mar 2, 2012)

AWESOME video love hunting them buck rabbits.


----------

